# Посоветуйте врача в Москве



## Indi (21 Авг 2010)

Здравствуйте!
Здравтсвуйте. Я женщина, мне 51 год, рост 160, вес 85 кг, больше полугода мучаюсь сильными болями в спине и пояснично-крестцовом отделе. Если после приема лекарств боли в спине немного притихли, то пояснично-крестцовый отдел продолжает о себе напоминать постоянно. Сидеть могу непродолжительное время, так как начинаются сильные боли в копчике, боль отдаёт в ягодицы. Невропатолог сказал, что не знает что еще делать со мной. После рентгена такое описание:
Re грамма шейного отдела позвоночника в 2-х проекциях. Снижена высота межпозвоночного диска C4-C5-C6. Остеохондроз C4-C6.
Распространенный деформирующий спондилёз поясничного отдела позвоночника. 
ДОА коленных суставов 1 степени.

Написано много еще что, но у врачей, как всегда, очень непонятный подчерк.
Хотелось бы найти грамотного специалиста и какую клинику в Москве "бывалые" посоветуют. Боли измучили, не могу устроиться на работу из-за этой проблемы. 

Делали РЭГ, результаты:
Пульсовое кровонаподнение в бассейне сонных артерий - норма.
В бассейне позвоночных артерий:
правой - снижение средней степени,
левой значительно снижено.
Тонус сосудов повышен. Венозный отток затруднен.
Буду очень признательна за советы и рекомендации.


----------



## Анатолий (21 Авг 2010)

Поясничный отдел обследовали?


----------



## Indi (22 Авг 2010)

Анатолий написал(а):


> Поясничный отдел обследовали?



Делали снимок, описание в моей медицинской карте. Насколько я могу разобрать подчерк врача 
Re поясничного отдела в 2-х проекциях .......лордоз сохранен, левосторонний сколиоз ....L1-L5. Межпозвонковые диски разновелики по высоте, субхондральный склероз..........пластинок Th11-L1-S1, экз.........по передней и боковым поверхностям....Участки обезвествления в передней продольной связке Th11-L5. 
*Заключение:* Распространенный деформирующий спондилёз поясничного отдела позвоночника. 

Извините за такое описание.


----------



## Анатолий (24 Авг 2010)

Берите снимки и записывайтесь на консультацию к нам в клинику, посмотрим, обсудим.


----------



## nuwa (24 Авг 2010)

Анатолий написал(а):


> Берите снимки и записывайтесь на консультацию к нам в клинику, посмотрим, обсудим.


С 1 по 30 августа 2010 г. консультации у ВСЕХ врачей БЕСПЛАТНО

В клинике на Сухаревской скидки на лечение 40%, 

тел. (495) 5-850-850 (многоканальный) 
тел. (495) 223-22-58, (495) 972-93-84


----------

